# Petronius Coordinates????



## Beached (Oct 1, 2007)

Would anyone mind posting them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

hope this helps petronius- 29.13.740 87.46.858 Good luck


----------



## jboweriii (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope these help!

<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=1 bgColor=#f4f4f4>







</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD bgColor=#f4f4f4 colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="68%"><SPAN class=bluemed>Petronious</TD><TD width="32%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=bluemedCopy>Rated by 63
<SPAN class=bluemed>







<SPAN class=smallcopyright onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=7','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">
<SPAN class=bluemedCopy onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=7','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">(click to rate)</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD width="33%">Water Depth:<SPAN class=bluemed> 1790'</TD><TD width="33%">Distance From Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>70 NM</TD><TD width="33%">Heading from Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>201°</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue><TD colSpan=3>Description:The petronious is well known for it's tuna action. It's well lit and attacts a lot of fish.</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD colSpan=3><DIV align=center>Longitude:<SPAN class=bluemed> 29 13.753Lattitude: <SPAN class=bluemed>87 46.857</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=bluemed align=left>


<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=1 bgColor=#f4f4f4>







</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD bgColor=#f4f4f4 colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="68%"><SPAN class=bluemed>Neptune (Beer Can)</TD><TD width="32%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=bluemedCopy>Rated by 21
<SPAN class=bluemed>







<SPAN class=smallcopyright onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=6','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">
<SPAN class=bluemedCopy onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=6','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">(click to rate)</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD width="33%">Water Depth:<SPAN class=bluemed> 2020'</TD><TD width="33%">Distance From Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>78 NM</TD><TD width="33%">Heading from Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>207°</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue><TD colSpan=3>Description:The beer can gets its name because it is a big platform sitting on a round floating base. It holds some nice fish but don't waste too much time on it. It's a good pass by.</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD colSpan=3><DIV align=center>Longitude:<SPAN class=bluemed> 29 09.820Lattitude: <SPAN class=bluemed>87 59.265</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=bluemed align=left>


<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=1 bgColor=#f4f4f4>







</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD bgColor=#f4f4f4 colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="68%"><SPAN class=bluemed>Marlin</TD><TD width="32%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=bluemedCopy>Rated by 10
<SPAN class=bluemed>







<SPAN class=smallcopyright onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=5','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">
<SPAN class=bluemedCopy onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=5','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">(click to rate)</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD width="33%">Water Depth:<SPAN class=bluemed> 3300'</TD><TD width="33%">Distance From Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>80 NM</TD><TD width="33%">Heading from Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>205°</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue><TD colSpan=3>Description:</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD colSpan=3><DIV align=center>Longitude:<SPAN class=bluemed> 29 06.467Lattitude: <SPAN class=bluemed>87 56.616</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=bluemed align=left>


<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=1 bgColor=#f4f4f4>







</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD bgColor=#f4f4f4 colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="68%"><SPAN class=bluemed>Ram Powell</TD><TD width="32%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=bluemedCopy>Rated by 22
<SPAN class=bluemed>







<SPAN class=smallcopyright onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=4','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">
<SPAN class=bluemedCopy onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=4','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">(click to rate)</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD width="33%">Water Depth:<SPAN class=bluemed> 3300'</TD><TD width="33%">Distance From Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>86 NM</TD><TD width="33%">Heading from Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>209°</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue><TD colSpan=3>Description:Large oil rig. Has lots of lights and ofter has a huge burn off that can be seen for miles. Holds a lot of tuna and there are a lot of marlin caught around this rig.</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD colSpan=3><DIV align=center>Longitude:<SPAN class=bluemed> 29 03.652Lattitude: <SPAN class=bluemed>88 05.503</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=bluemed align=left>


<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=1 bgColor=#f4f4f4>







</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD bgColor=#f4f4f4 colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="68%"><SPAN class=bluemed>Horn Mountain</TD><TD width="32%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=bluemedCopy>Rated by 18
<SPAN class=bluemed>







<SPAN class=smallcopyright onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=2','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">
<SPAN class=bluemedCopy onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=2','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">(click to rate)</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD width="33%">Water Depth:<SPAN class=bluemed> 5500'</TD><TD width="33%">Distance From Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>96 NM</TD><TD width="33%">Heading from Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>204°</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue><TD colSpan=3>Description:</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD colSpan=3><DIV align=center>Longitude:<SPAN class=bluemed> 28 51.975Lattitude: <SPAN class=bluemed>88 03.376</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=bluemed align=left>


<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=1 bgColor=#f4f4f4>







</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD bgColor=#f4f4f4 colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="68%"><SPAN class=bluemed>Deep Water Nautilus</TD><TD width="32%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=bluemedCopy>Rated by 16
<SPAN class=bluemed>







<SPAN class=smallcopyright onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=1','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">
<SPAN class=bluemedCopy onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=1','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">(click to rate)</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD width="33%">Water Depth:<SPAN class=bluemed> 7500'</TD><TD width="33%">Distance From Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>100 NM</TD><TD width="33%">Heading from Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>192°</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue><TD colSpan=3>Description:</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD colSpan=3><DIV align=center>Longitude:<SPAN class=bluemed> 28 41.981Lattitude: <SPAN class=bluemed>87 41.700</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=bluemed align=left>


<TABLE borderColor=#cccccc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD width=1 bgColor=#f4f4f4>







</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD bgColor=#f4f4f4 colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="68%"><SPAN class=bluemed>Mica</TD><TD width="32%"><DIV align=center><SPAN class=bluemedCopy>Rated by 10
<SPAN class=bluemed>







<SPAN class=smallcopyright onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=3','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">
<SPAN class=bluemedCopy onclick="GP_AdvOpenWindow('/gpslorannumbers/rate.asp?fgpsid=3','Vote','fullscreen=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,channelmode=no,directories=no',300,250,'center','ignoreLink','',0,'',0,1,5,'');return document.MM_returnValue">(click to rate)</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD width="33%">Water Depth:<SPAN class=bluemed> 4350'</TD><TD width="33%">Distance From Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>104 NM</TD><TD width="33%">Heading from Pass: <SPAN class=bluemed>208°</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue><TD colSpan=3>Description:</TD></TR><TR class=smallblue bgColor=#f4f4f4><TD colSpan=3><DIV align=center>Longitude:<SPAN class=bluemed> 28 47.409Lattitude: <SPAN class=bluemed>88 14.062</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><P class=bluemed align=left>


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy,

The last 2 structures; Mica and Deepwater Nautilus are not positioned currently at those coordinates listed - FYI, just in case you were planning to head out there.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## Beached (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to all !!


----------

